# Safari ne se connecte pas à internet ?



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
Depuis une petite heure, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne peux plus utiliser safari ni ma messagerie car daprès les fenêtres d'infos qui apparaissent "je ne suis pas connecté à internet" alors que ma box est bien sélectionnée et que le réseau wifi est au maxi...?
Quelqu'un pour me donner une piste ?
Merci


----------



## Thr_ju (4 Mai 2011)

Euh... ça ne viendrait pas de ta box par hasard?

Mon iPad n'as pas ce problème. Je ne vois pas trop comment ça pourrai venir de l'iPad.

Tes autres appareils se connectent sans problème?


----------



## MisterDrako (4 Mai 2011)

Apparement nous sommes nombreux à avoir ce soucis et esperons une Màj
De Mr Apple !

J'ai aussi ce PB meme parfois à l'hotel.....:rose:


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

Eh, non, ma box fonctionne très bien (C'est d'ailleurs grâce à elle et mon iMac que j'ai pu poster...)
Eh bien maintenant, après une bonne nuit de sommeil: Ça fonctionne ! 
Je ne comprends rien à cette situation qui s'est produite déjà plusieurs fois mais ne durait pas; il me suffisait d'aller dans "Réglages" et de vérifier si le wifi était bien connecté à la box puis de revenir sur safari et tout repartait.
Mais hier (en fait ce matin bonne heure) tout était OK mais rien n'y faisait: Safari et mail ne fonctionnaient pas sous prétexte que je n'aurais pas été connecté à internet...Ce qui était pourtant faux ! :mouais:
Voilà, je vais essayer de contacter Apple sur ce sujet et vous dirai ce qu'ils en disent.


----------



## MisterDrako (4 Mai 2011)

idem pour moi et ma freebox fonctionne nickel.....

d'ailleurs ça me le fait aussi à l'exterieur (hotels, gares etc....)
:mouais::mouais:


----------

